# [solved]KDE Window Manager

## guije

Hallo,

wie kommt es eigentlich das ich bei jedem logon Compositing per Alt+Shift+F12 starten muß?

Die Meldung vom Window Manager lautet:

Compositing has been suspended by another application.

You can resume using the Alt+Shift+F12 shortcut.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das passiert, wenn etwas mit dem Treiber nicht stimmt und die Funktionstests fehlschlagen (*). Zum Beispiel macht mein Laptop das, wenn ich Gallium3D verwenden möchte (i965, mesa-7.9, OpenGL-backend).

Was steht denn in deiner ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc unter "[Compositing]" ?

(*) Es kann aber natürlich auch andere Gründe geben, jedoch kenne ich nur kwin und powerdevil, die die Effekte selber abschalten.

----------

## guije

```
[$Version]

update_info=kwin3_plugin.upd:kde3.2,kwin_focus1.upd:kwin_focus1,kwin.upd:kde3.0r1,kwin.upd:kde3.2Xinerama,kwin_on_off.upd:kwin_on_off,kwin_focus2.upd:kwin_focus2

[Compositing]

AnimationSpeed=3

Backend=OpenGL

CheckIsSafe=true

DisableChecks=false

Enabled=true

GLDirect=true

GLMode=TFP

GLTextureFilter=1

GLVSync=true

HiddenPreviews=5

XRenderSmoothScale=false

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

Du könntest noch 

```
OpenGLIsUnsafe=false
```

 hinzufügen. Aber ich glaube es liegt eher an etwas Anderem:

Grundsätzlich fallen mir nur zwei Gründe ein, warum es bei dir so ist:Du hast einen Laptop, und das Standard-Profil ist "Powersave"

--> Powerdevil deaktiviert die Effekte um Strom zu sparen.Du hast eine ATI GraKa und benutzt fglrx

--> Das ist bei diesem Treiber (derzeit) so, Google liefert eine Menge "Beschwerden" deswegen.Zu 1.: Einfach das Standard-Profil ändern.  :Wink: 

Zu 2.: In deiner ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc die Zeile 

```
DisableChecks=false
```

durch

```
DisableChecks=true
```

 ersetzen. (Oder, falls du gerade in KDE eingeloggt bist, einfach in den Systemeinstellungen->Arbeitsflächen-Effekte->Erweitert den Haken bei "Funktionsprüfungen deaktivieren" setzen.)

----------

## guije

Danke, hat geklappt mit 2. ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc 

```
DisableChecks=true
```

----------

